# New musician in Breakcore



## Kha (Apr 17, 2011)

Having just gotten into this a few months ago, I'd appreciate not only some input, but some referrals to good breakcore, happy hardcore, and trance artists (barring Renard).

http://enza.bandcamp.com/
http://soundcloud.com/scienceyou

The program that I'm using at the moment is FL8, though I'm trying to gradually wean myself off and onto OpenMPT. I primarily use breaks from a few gathered packs, but have yet to make any original ones.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Apr 17, 2011)

goreshit is one of my favorite breakcore/electronic artists and he did the whole anime/lolicore thing really well but hes matured more and put out some really moody stuff lately
all of it is free to download (pretty sure) so theres a lot to explore

i would also check atari teenage riot
they were early 90s but with "digital hardcore" they sort of preceded the whole terrorcore/speedcore thing so you get that 
also they just generally kick butt

so i guess i would say check those people out if you want 
im not the best source for electronic music info because frankly it is very intimidating as a form/genre

i liked your challenge song
and the duke nukem sample


----------



## Kha (Apr 17, 2011)

Well first off, thanks for the recommendations! I had known about goreshit from Last.FM, but I checked out Atari Teenage Riot and that is some amazing stuff


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, let me start you off with  Venetian Snares, Bong-Ra, and Broken Note.

Also, I would probably shamelessly promote myself if I felt my old breakcore tracks were up to my current standards. I haven't done any in a while, you see.


----------



## Kha (Apr 17, 2011)

Darkstar-Dracon said:


> Well, let me start you off with  Venetian Snares, Bong-Ra, and Broken Note.
> 
> Also, I would probably shamelessly promote myself if I felt my old breakcore tracks were up to my current standards. I haven't done any in a while, you see.


 
I know about Venetian Snares, but I'll definitely check out the other two.

And by all means, please do promote yourself. I don't just wanna hear the big mf-ers who 'made it', I wanna hear everyone! Being a prude about music limits how much creativity you can draw from what you listen to!


----------



## Kha (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, Bong-Ra is unreal... Though as soon as it started I had that 'I've got that break' feeling. Broken note is really excellent, but it sounds like Dieselboy, if he specifically made breakcore. I predict Bong-Ra will be a large influence in my music


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Apr 17, 2011)

Kha said:


> I know about Venetian Snares, but I'll definitely check out the other two.
> 
> And by all means, please do promote yourself. I don't just wanna hear the big mf-ers who 'made it', I wanna hear everyone! Being a prude about music limits how much creativity you can draw from what you listen to!


 
If you insist, heh.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2381443/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2156825/
http://decodeworks.tumblr.com/post/4106790470/menace-remember-oldskool-inspired-experiment


----------



## Kha (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow *A* Let You Go and Remember are really good!
I'd love to do a collab with you sometime


----------



## Darkstar-Dracon (Apr 17, 2011)

Kha said:


> Wow *A* Let You Go and Remember are really good!
> I'd love to do a collab with you sometime


 
Thank you! If you get an idea you think I can do something with, don't hesitate to hit me up!
My contact info is on my FA profile.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 20, 2011)

My stuff isn't super heavy for the most part, but you could check me out. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3075471/


----------



## Kha (Apr 20, 2011)

That is fucking fantastic *A*
How long have you been making music?


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 21, 2011)

About 5 years so far.  That song was made a year and a half ago.


----------

